# No bute



## zoesophie (9 April 2008)

Does anyone know if its as strong as "normal" bute?

Thanks


----------



## at work (9 April 2008)

Sorry but probably the answer is that nobody knows - not even the manufacturers. No bute is an untested herbal remedy, not a tested (for side effects, safety and efficacy) drug, such as bute. So while we know bute has some side effects, roughly how much is safe to give and what dosage to expect pain relief from - we don't know the same about No Bute. It's pure guesswork.


----------



## zoesophie (9 April 2008)

ok thanks, I didnt know anything about it so you have enlightened me


----------



## Fleur100 (9 April 2008)

No bute doesn't work for all horses either...


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (10 April 2008)

I tried no bute and buteless and this made no difference., 

however she now gets 2 pills of devils claw in both feeds and touch wood! has been great on it.

Thanks to the HHOer that told me about it!!


----------



## Dressagebabe (10 April 2008)

Hi,
I have a horse with kissing spine, not bad enough to retire him at the level he trains at so I keep him ticking over through the wet, damp, cold months on a sachet of real bute per day - advice from my OH who is a Vet. I stopped for a while and tried No Bute (without my OH knowing) my horse started to feel a bit stiff and more cold backed during the No Bute time so I switched back to the real thing and he after 2 days was back to normal, this to me says it isn't as pain relieving as Bute. Hope this helps


----------



## 4April (10 December 2012)

Bute (pheylbutazone)
Is a non steriodal anti inflammatory

Devils Claw which is the active ingredient in products such as 'nobute' is known for its natural anti inflammatory effects. In stdies it does not have an effect on all horses. Also an adverse side effect is that it may cause gastric ulcers on a long term basis.  

Although bute can do also as it inhibits specific enzymes which create mucus in the lining of the stomach. Therefore also on a long term can cause gastric ulcers. Also an adverse effect on the liver.

Herbal supplements and other functional foods
Common
name
Scientific name Active componentsa Actionsa Potential toxicity or interactionb Equine
research
Bee pollen Propolis b-Carotene, caffeic acid,
kaempferol, phenethyl caffeate, phydroxyacetophenone,
benzylhydroxybenzoate, coumaric,
cinnamic acid
Antioxidant,
antimicrobial,
antifungal, antiinflammatory,
immunoregulatory
None reported Turner
et al., 2006
Devils
claw
Harpagophytum
procumbens
Iridoid glycosides, acetylated
phenolic glycosides, terpenoids
Anti-inflammatory Cause gastric ulcers, prolong bleeding
time
Pearson
et al., 1999
Echinacea Echinacea
purpurea, E.
angustifolia, E.
pallida
Polysaccharides, glycoproteins,
alkamides, cichoric acid
Anti-inflammatory,
antioxidant
May interfere with drugs processed by
liver enzymes, not for use with a
depleted immune system, or during
pregnancy, possible allergic reactions
ONeill
et al., 2002b
Flaxseed Linum
usitatissimum
x3 Fatty acids, phytoestrogens,
flavonoids
Antioxidant, antiinflammatory,
chemopreventive
May decrease or prolong absorption
of other drugs, prolong bleeding time
ONeill
et al., 2002a;
Hansen
et al., 2002
Garlic Allium sativum Sulfoxides, gama-glutamylcysteines Anti-bacterial, antiviral,
anti-fungal,
anti-parasitic
Heinz body anemia, uterine stimulant,
prolong bleeding time, gastric ulcers
Pearson,
2003;
Pearson
et al., 2005
Ginger Zingiber officinale Paradol, gingerol, myoga Anti-inflammatory,
anti-thrombitic,
antioxidant, antibacterial
Cause gastric ulcers, prolong bleeding
time
Liburt, 2005
Ginseng Panax ginseng,
Panax
quinquefolius,
Eleutherococcus
senticosus
Ginsenosides, essential oils,
phytosterols
Anti-inflammatory,
antioxidant
May interfere with drugs processed by
liver enzymes, potentate diuretics,
decrease blood sugar, decrease
coagulation
Nc
Valerian Valeriana fauriei,
V. officinalis, V.
edulis, V. wallichii
Valerenic acid, iridoid glycosides Sedative, antispasmodic
May enhance effect of tranquilizers
and anesthetics, may be prohibited
substance, cause diarrhea and colic
N
Yucca Yucca schidigera Saponins, resveratrol, yuccaols AE
Anti-inflammatory,
antioxidant, antispasmodic,
antiplatelet
May accelerate NSAIDs, cause
diarrhea
N
a For references regarding ingredients or actions see text for the specific herb.
b Information compiled from Miller (1998), Poppenga (2001), Harman (2002) and Izzo et al. (2005).
c N= no reference available.

Table from The Veterinary Journal, Volume 178, Issue 1, October 2008, Pages 21-31
Carey A. Williams, Emily D. Lamprecht


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 December 2012)

Equine America Buteless is very good in my opinion. Ive used it for a few years now and my horse is sound where as previously he was on the verge of being pts.
I cant use Bute or Devils claw long term as my horse has a delicate tummy! and I worry about ulcers etc.


----------



## twinkle (10 December 2012)

nature bute has done wonders for my mare by pegasushealth.
equine america buteless wasnt no where near as good tryed that first but may be different for your horse.


----------

